# Helping pigeons nest?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I need some help deciding what to do. I have three nesting pairs in my little 'hospital'. I also have two young pigeons that are getting together. The thing is some of the pigeon males, like Squeaker, try to take 3 or 4 boxes each and the young male is not really strong enough to fight it out with the older males to get himself a box.

Should I let them sort it out by themselves? or should I allocate the young ones a box and try to get everyone to understand that I have given that box to the young couple and stop the older males kicking them out?

I feel sorry for them because the older males seem to try to grab as much as they can, even if they are not using it, and then fight anyone who tries to use that space which they are not using!!!!

Thanks,
Brian.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Males will always fight for more territory that is the way it is in the pigeon world. The more boxes you make available to them the more they will try to take them away from the ones that are not able to defend themselves.

If you allow the single males around the couples they will do their best to try to gain as much territory as possible, can you put the couples in a different room?

I would seperate the young male from the other males until his health is 100% and he is able to stand his ground.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I do not have enough room to separate them but because I practically live with the pigeons I have in the past been able to give a box to a new pigeon and stop the others from taking it from her. After a while the female understood that I had given this box to her and started defending it. Do you think this would work with a couple or do you think the other males would keep trying to chuck them out.
I have found that the pigeons understand more than we give them credit for, they know I am the 'big boss' and what I say goes. I do not know if this pigeon male will ever be able to find enough room for him and his mate without me intervening?

Is this sort of intervention considered 'bad form'? do you think it will work?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BHenderson said:


> I do not have enough room to separate them but because I practically live with the pigeons I have in the past been able to give a box to a new pigeon and stop the others from taking it from her. After a while the female understood that I had given this box to her and started defending it. Do you think this would work with a couple or do you think the other males would keep trying to chuck them out.
> I have found that the pigeons understand more than we give them credit for, they know I am the 'big boss' and what I say goes. I do not know if this pigeon male will ever be able to find enough room for him and his mate without me intervening?
> 
> Is this sort of intervention considered 'bad form'? do you think it will work?


Anytime you have singles in with pairs there will be scuffles over nest boxes and or mates. when keeping just pairs in a breeding section usually the cock birds will scuffle over the boxes and settle on who's is whos and when they start the nesting and sitting of eggs and everyone has a box...(or two) they settle down and there is less stress in the loft. I would say you're job will be an ongoing thing if you have single cocks in there and even single hens will compete for mates too , also scalped babies can happen with this scenerio as well.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I do understand my situation is not perfect, and it has sort of grown out of necessity because of a big intake during the PMV season. I only have 3 pairs and a 4th potential pair that look like they are getting together. I have had the females compete over males as I seem to have more females than males. It used to be the other way around. 2 of the 3 pairs will not hatch young because the males still are getting over PMV and are not able to mate properly, so the eggs are sterile. Squeaker and Frazzle will hatch one as Squeaker is always hatching one!!!!
The young male is always being chased when he is trying to find a box, and I feel a little sorry for him, he only wants to find a box so he can call the female over and I feel I want to give him a box. Do you think this will work or do you think that the others will just wait until I am not around and then kick him out. Is it better to let him fight it out until he is strong enough to fight off the others. He may have to wait a long time as he is barely 6 months.
I think what I will do is wait and watch for a bit longer, and see if he sorts himself out. He has himself a spot on the curtain rail that he defends quite well, but he is not going to lay eggs up there is he!!!!

Lets see what happens,
Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lock the other males up, and just let them out when you are there. Let him take the box, and when you aren't there, they can't take it away from him. When you are there, let them out, and if they keep trying to take it, then lock them back up again. After he is in it for a while, they should get the idea that it is his, and he should then defend it. But it won't hurt them to be locked up for a while. If you let them chase him out to often and aggressively, he will not want to go to that box. This does work.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes I agree with your method Jay3, and things are not exactly as you imagine them, but I am going to try and indicate to him that one of the boxes are his, and I am around often enough to stop the males from taking it. I just wanted to know if it was alright to intervene in this way, I did not know if he would still have to fight for the box every time I go out. But you have let me know by saying the others will come to accept that the box is his after a time. That is the bit of information I was after. Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is what I do when I have a similar problem. And because I work, I just lock up the offenders til I get home. Then I watch them. And if another tries to take it, I just remove him, and put the one in there that I want to take it. I always intervene in cases like this, as if you let them, the dominant birds would stop the new ones from taking a box. I have a rescue loft and so have often had to add new birds. The more dominant ones always try to do this to a new bird. I keep the empty boxes closed up so that no one can take it over and think of it as his own, as once they do that, it is really hard to change their mind. This always works for me, as after a bit, they are used to seeing the new bird in that box, and realize that it's not up for grabs. It may just take a little time if the newer or younger bird is easily intimidated by the others. But it does work. Just keep removing them.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes that is exactly what I am doing. Squeaker as usual was first to land on the new box I have made for the young'uns and I chase him off, he has three boxes as it is. He growls at me when I wave my stick at him to get him to leave, but he gets the idea. I never use the stick, I just point it in their direction if I am trying to get them to move and I don't want to be getting up and down every time he lands on a box.
The young'uns haven't tried to get in the box yet, but when they notice I am stopping the others from taking it, I hope they will take the hint and fly onto it. Once they go on it and I do not shoo them away I hope they will realise it is for them.

Its so cute watching a young couple setting up for the first time, I wanted to give them a helping hand.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

BHenderson said:


> Yes that is exactly what I am doing. Squeaker as usual was first to land on the new box I have made for the young'uns and I chase him off, he has three boxes as it is. He growls at me when I wave my stick at him to get him to leave, but he gets the idea. I never use the stick, I just point it in their direction if I am trying to get them to move and I don't want to be getting up and down every time he lands on a box.
> The young'uns haven't tried to get in the box yet, but when they notice I am stopping the others from taking it, I hope they will take the hint and fly onto it. Once they go on it and I do not shoo them away I hope they will realise it is for them.
> 
> Its so cute watching a young couple setting up for the first time, I wanted to give them a helping hand.


You may find the young ones will take it as a warning and not go near either. 
I have the similar probs with Charlie, Bouncer & Freckle.
No matter how much I lock them up, they always want each others places.
Bouncer & Freckle have a box that Charlie cant get to, but that doesnt stop him trying, and even though Charlies box is smaller (for one bird) than Bouncer & Freckles, they seem to want it as well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

BHenderson said:


> Yes that is exactly what I am doing. Squeaker as usual was first to land on the new box I have made for the young'uns and I chase him off, he has three boxes as it is. He growls at me when I wave my stick at him to get him to leave, but he gets the idea. I never use the stick, I just point it in their direction if I am trying to get them to move and I don't want to be getting up and down every time he lands on a box.
> The young'uns haven't tried to get in the box yet, but when they notice I am stopping the others from taking it, I hope they will take the hint and fly onto it. Once they go on it and I do not shoo them away I hope they will realise it is for them.
> 
> Its so cute watching a young couple setting up for the first time, I wanted to give them a helping hand.



Another thing you can do is to lock the bird in that box, that you want in that box. I agree with Quazar that they may see you chasing out the others, and be afraid to go in there also. Locking them up in it for a few days sometimes makes them start to think of it as their box.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar said:


> You may find the young ones will take it as a warning and not go near either.
> I have the similar probs with Charlie, Bouncer & Freckle.
> No matter how much I lock them up, they always want each others places.
> Bouncer & Freckle have a box that Charlie cant get to, but that doesnt stop him trying, and even though Charlies box is smaller (for one bird) than Bouncer & Freckles, they seem to want it as well.


They're like little kids. They want it all. LOL.


----------

